# Tips on getting over a relationship



## RayorDragonFall (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, I might be in need of a few after finishing something thats over 9 months old lol.
Not totally sure if it's done for, but after that person refused to talk to me it looks like it. 
Do you guys do anything special? 
Lets see what you people come up with  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




RDF


----------



## 4ppleseed (Jul 10, 2007)

Go f*ck her best friend.


----------



## lagman (Jul 10, 2007)

Don't give up.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 10, 2007)

I personally went out and slept around, and then found someone else to obsess over and ended up happy.

Aww.


----------



## Little (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah let's see... (none of these from experience yar)...

Lots of casual sex (with both genders preferably)
Lots of alcohol (preferably straight aka straight voda etc)
Lots of really soppy movies complete with ice cream and massive bags of crisps and loads of chocolate (this one possibly for girls only)

And then, exactly a month of the break up, make sure that you're looking hotter than ever with your hotter than hot new partner, and then "accidentally" bump into the ex while they look minging =)


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> Yeah let's see... (none of these from experience yar)...
> 
> Lots of casual sex (with both genders preferably)
> Lots of alcohol (preferably straight aka straight voda etc)
> ...


For the guys replace "soppy movies" with either Romero zombie trilogies or Star Wars trilogies. Or just porn which after 10 minutes gets a bit boring mainly because you've made a mess.


----------



## theorgan (Jul 10, 2007)

put on your big boy underwear and live with it.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jul 10, 2007)

Lol, Little what do YOU do if those suggestions aren't coming from experience?
Or maybe you haven't had a break up yet.


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 10, 2007)

Shift your focus onto something pragmatic and non-emotional. Realize that you don't need a boyfriend to be happy, and simply try not to think about it any more than you're forced to. Find an aspect of your life that you feel is lacking and zooooom into it. It's all about shifting energy from one place (sulking) to another (doing something productive.)

Good luck and godspeed! It'll all turn out, trust me (u can trust yer mthr!)


----------



## Issac (Jul 10, 2007)

Heynow... I don't think you should go "sleep around" that's just stupid IMO.
What I think and should do... is stay inside.. be sad for a while... listen to emo music (like: Envy (not fall out boy or such pop)) and then I'd go out... thinking: Hey, if it's over, it's over and was probably not meant to be...

If you get dumped, then that person doesn't see your qualities.... then screw her!


----------



## charlie1212 (Jul 10, 2007)

emo music can only be listened by girls and faggots by the way.  We're talking about a real man here.


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(charlie1212 @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> emo music can only be listened by girls and faggots by the way.Â We're talking about a real man here.


Sorry, incorrect answer.. we have some lovely parting gifts for you. Please exit to the left.


----------



## charlie1212 (Jul 10, 2007)

hey, it is my opinion so respect it.


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(charlie1212 @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> hey, it is my opinion so respect it.


Is it your opinion that she is a guy? If so, I'll have a hard time with that one.

edit: or did you mean for that "real man" comment to be directed at yourself? If so...


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 10, 2007)

*RayorDragonFall is a WOMAN*.


----------



## Issac (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(charlie1212 @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> emo music can only be listened by girls and faggots by the way.Â We're talking about a real man here.



And why does people keep saying that? I just can't believe it! makes me mad!
what is it in emo that only girls and homosexuals only can listen to... tell me, please...
Last time I checked, my girlfriend was a girl... and we've been together for 1and½ year.... 

and do you even know what kind of music emo really is? and what I recommended?
I put it up here, so You won't miss it!


and this is semi-off topic... but hey, the music recommendation, of just this song, goes out to you RayorDragonFall...


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jul 10, 2007)

LMAO! 
God you people are hilarious sometimes XD. But don't worry Charlie1212, you made my day, thanks. Not your fault if I seem tough and manly XD.


----------



## Danieluz (Jul 10, 2007)

9 months is not that much...


----------



## Issac (Jul 10, 2007)

9 months is enough to leave a deep scar....


----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(charlie1212 @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> hey, it is my opinion so respect it.







Opinions are like assholes, everyone has one. And since I don't respect your bunghole, I won't respect your "opinion" either. Why would we respect a pile of verbal excrement just because it's hidden behind the "opinion" label? 

Rayor... ummm, tough. Depending on how serious it was, either just shrug it off, go out and hang with your friends, or stock up on sweets, play the silliest games you can find on your Wii (to burn off the calories from the sweets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and to take your mind off things), while listening to loud music, and _then_ go out and hang with your friends. Just don't talk about _you-know-who_ to your "supportive" friends before you've had some time to cool off, otherwise you might derive some crazy ideas best avoided. 

Cheer up


----------



## lagman (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> 9 months is not that much...



9 months is a lot of time,it's the time you've been on GBAtemp.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jul 10, 2007)

Daniel, the reason 9 months is a long time for me is because in 9 months a lot can happen. I had to go though a good load of stuff with her, so it is kinda important to me.

BTW, Isaac, I've never heard that band before, it's very different to what I usually listen to, do you have the translation of the lyrics?


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Danieluz @ Jul 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 9 months is not that much...
> ...


A young sapling could have been formed and developed in the tummykins of a young women in that time. *A BABY COULD'VE BEEN BIRTHEDEDED! 

BABY JEBUS, WHERE ARRRRE YOOOOU???*

Fuck, I'm hungry.


----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jul 10 2007, 05:57 PM)]Fuck, I'm hungry.


Do as your avatar says: 






Just be sure it's an actual sausage, and not some horrible euphemism.


----------



## miimen (Jul 10, 2007)

listen to good music and talk with friends,,.. 
look to other nice boys/girls


----------



## iTech (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> Yeah let's see... (none of these from experience yar)...
> 
> Lots of casual sex (with both genders preferably)
> Lots of alcohol (preferably straight aka straight voda etc)
> ...


I hope you're a girl. If you're not ... well, fuck me then!


[*EDIT:*] _That didn't come out right ..._


----------



## lagman (Jul 10, 2007)

I got it, two words....and one number:
Grip Master 3000


----------



## Retal (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> Ok, I might be in need of a few after finishing something thats over 9 months old lol.
> Not totally sure if it's done for, but after that person refused to talk to me it looks like it.
> Do you guys do anything special?
> Lets see what you people come up withÂ
> ...


Get a castration. You'll wonder what you were trying to get over in the blink of an eye. Or the... clip of a shear.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jul 10, 2007)

Veho, yeah that's what I've been thinking.
There's been trouble for a while now. "You-know-who" didn't treat me too well and the day before yesterday we ended up arguing over msn at something like 2 am XD. She's grounded so it kinda sucks I only get to talk to her over msn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Omg shes online!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: iTech, what did you mean with that?


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 10, 2007)

You'll never take her ovaries alivvve!

As for the relationship dealie, start lookin' for new guys. You'll be surprised at how exciting the "new life" is.


----------



## Emu (Jul 10, 2007)

I hate to ruin my non-existant reputation here but really. I was cheated on and ditched after an 8 month, then cheated on in the next relationship that is still going because I forgave her. I got over the 8 month relationship in 1-2 weeks. Now I know you're wondering how that ruins my reputation? Well my suggestion is going to ruin it... Smoke a shit load of weed and play a lot of games with your friends who do smoke, or alone, because you're giggley either way and it's easy to irritate people on starcraft over bnet when you're high and incapable of doing map settings maps. My main point is though drugs are bad,


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Go fishing.


----------



## Issac (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes, Here are the translations, or is it a trantlation ?
anyway:

A hope in mind
is secret, and
a worn out smile reflects
in a mirror.
Bad dreams
go right away and
the world was destroyed
when I woke up.
We eat the dirt.
Make up meanings.
Seduce the reasons.
Maintain the intellect.
Want madly,
embrace the solitude tightly
and the memories I never forget.
A profile I never forget.

Write the facing time
with the fragments.
Save them and pile up
their first cries of births.
Devote myself solely
to writing to figure out
the changing prediction.
Ones who changed by it.
False name and a careless face
echoes right before my eyes.
Words of disqualification.
Will they reach me?
I see the end now.
Let's go home.


----------



## Emu (Jul 10, 2007)

Also if you're going to begin listening to screamo, mind you as that is the literal genre for isaac's music. You should look into Idiot Pilot first, most screamo bands are local indie kids that want to be famous but their band sucks, so you need to look into the roots. Idiot Pilot, Norma Jean, The Devil Wears Prada, Fear Before The March of Flames, Casey Jones, etc.

If you're looking for not so screamy but still AMAZING talented bands, I will suggest 1 band and 1 band only. At The Drive In.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jul 10, 2007)

Lol ok, first is I think I can do this without having to ask for weed lol.
Second, thanks for all your suggestions Emu! Ill try to check out At The Drive In asap.


----------



## Issac (Jul 10, 2007)

Well emu... screamo and emo are very much the same... 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Â Â * Q: What really makes Emo, then?
> 
> A: For one, it can't be mainstream. Emo is a subgenre of punk, making it inherently DIY. If a band is mainstream (a record label is a controlling factor in the creative process), it really isn't Emo, no matter what sort of music they play. Emo bands don't get dressing rooms at concerts that are sponsored by Ford, they aren't going to be this Tuesday's musical guest on The Tonight Show With Jay Leno.
> I've realised it's hard to describe exactly what makes a band Emo, but I can tell you that the lyrics are usually fairly poetic. If it's very, very loud, and the lyrics resemble something that a poet should be reading at Open Mic Night in a SoHo coffee shop, it's probably Emo. And, when I say loud, the vocals sound akin to the painful screams of a woman being repeatedly sodomized with a candlestick. If you think I'm way off when I say that, I say: look no further than a great lot of Palatka's music, and, of course, Pg. 99, who I simply cannot mention enough.
> ...



But anyway, screamo, emo.. they're a good band! and makes me feel happy, just because of the sad sad screaming... it makes me feel like if i am in *a warm room* (title of the song)


----------



## Emu (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> Lol ok, first is I think I can do this without having to ask for weed lol.
> Second, thanks for all your suggestions Emu! Ill try to check out At The Drive In asap.



Just a suggestion. xD best of luck though, I hope you feel better.


----------



## Issac (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, as some have said, and you too, Don't do drugs, it will make it worse (in my oppinion)... and just going out to one night stands and shit won't make it better either... 
(to be honest (and this might sound shallow) I was happy to hear that my girlfriend didn't have sex with anyone before me... she got dumped for NOT wanting it...(what a jerk (but lucky me)))...

so, what I think, is that the less people one has had sex with, the better it will feel for the partner.... and the better the relationship might be... (just speculations though)

bleargh... im just babbling away...


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jul 10, 2007)

Lol, Isaac, dont feel bad. 
As it looks now, shes acting/behaving like nothing happened. Got pretty pissed off but I had to leave. Im ready to finish it if she plays about with me again, I wont take anymore crap from her.
Also Isaac, she lived quite a while in Sweden. Are swedes so closed generally? I never know whats going on in her mind, its a bit creepy XD.


----------



## cardyology (Jul 10, 2007)

Im not particularly an "emo" fan....

...in fact you could say I hate it.

but...

At the drive in are amazing - relationship of command = one of the best albums EVARRRRR!!


----------



## Issac (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, no... swedish girls aren't all closed.. depends on the person.... Like in any country..

is she swedish? as in born here?

well, you could do the easy thing, and ask her what's going on... "why were you acting like that" or something...

(you're a girl, and she's a girl... am i right?) if so.. then she's not doing this all for make up sex atleast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha... (sorryyyy)...

Bottom line: Ask her what's going on... that you arn't feeling well when it is like this...


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 10, 2007)

Man I can so understand that. 
Cheer up, I was dumped after a week of relationship, because she actually wanted to go out with my friend but toyed with me since that didn't go well. I thinkshe's the only ex I don't talk to any more. I still hang out fine with the other ten. (And I never dumped anybody, I was the one who always get dumped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Usuaully I play games as if Decepticons are gonna dominate the world tomorrow to get over a broken relationship. Spending time playing games is what I sacrifice in a relationship, so I need to stock up some activity until my games hibernate.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah born in Sweden.
Btw, what makes you think she aint? XD I'm not sure if I should feel insulted lol.

And I have asked her, but she just like changes topic or she says she doesn't know why she treats me like this, and that shes sorry blah blah bullshit bullshit. What I think when she says sorry is "Yeah I'm sorta sorry, but Ill probably do it again" kinda thing.


----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> And I have asked her, but she just like changes topic or she says she doesn't know why she treats me like this, and that shes sorry blah blah bullshit bullshit.


Maybe she's moody, cranky, depressed, or has a problem of some kind that she's reluctant to share with you (my bets on that one). I know I tend to snap at people or act funny when I'm having problems. 

Either that or it really is _"Yeah I'm sorta sorry, but Ill probably do it again"_. And I don't know how to find out for sure.


----------



## iwakura (Jul 10, 2007)

My advice is not to do anything you'd regret. If drugs would honestly help you through this (and not leave behind consequences) then...well I still say that's going way too far. If you want to break up, make sure you won't regret it in a month. Fixing something from where it is right now will be a lot easier than breaking up and trying to fix it from there...


----------



## 4ppleseed (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jul 10 2007, 03:33 PM)]*RayorDragonFall is a WOMAN*.



Fine, fine ... go f*ck HIS best friend then


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jul 10, 2007)

I dunno Iwakura, I dunno if I want to keep things anymore. Like I know I do, I hate giving up on things and I always seem to forgive and give people more chances than they deserve, but I have self respect and I can't let her treat me like a bag of shit she can use whenever she wants. 
Yea shes hot and funny and stuff, she's special to me, but that shouldn't be a permit to mess with me and my feelings, and screwing me up. Like on my birthday, I actually had to wait like 2 hours and a half for her to show up, and when I asked why she had taken so long she said "oh I thought we weren't meeting up" and I got pissed, she saw I was pissed and ran back to the party she had been at.
She's made me stress so much and get angry, sad and disappointed. I've helped her become a better person, she was so screwed before, and this is what I get. Lol I remember shouting at her something like "Fine, go back and get wasted like you always do!" that day. She really really gets on my nerves sometimes.


----------



## jaxxster (Jul 10, 2007)

Meh, Me and my lady recntly split up. That was 19 months long, Its gunna be hard at first but honestly time heals all...Go chill with your friends, I've found that helps so much, Find some other boys/girls to take your mind of things. Whatever you dont go chasing something that aint going to happen, You'll just get more hurt.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jul 10, 2007)

You know what guys? When she stopped talking to me it looked like if it had finished. I got worried because even though she hurts me shes also been nice to me and stuff, and I recently had listened to an old song that I liked. I got the music sheet for 1000 miles by Vanessa Carlton, since I play the piano (easy song if you guys that play piano want something to mess about with) and was ready to record myself and send it to her, but now the way things were today I'm glad I didn't waste too much time on it. I dunno what has gone wrong to be honest.. Do I sound desperate? >.


----------



## Little (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Lol, Little what do YOU do if those suggestions aren't coming from experience?
> Or maybe you haven't had a break up yet.



It's very complex aye. I'm quite ashamed of the way it always works out. When my relationships start going bad, I tend to start getting unintentionally close to my best male friend of the time. I'll confide all the rubbish stuff that's going on to my best male friend. Then they tell me that they love me and I release I love them too and I end up breaking up with the boyfriend and "dating" the best friend. That's happened like uh 3 times now but now I'm with someone I super love and have no close r/l male friends =) and since I'm past my bi tendencies, no chance of it happening again. Obviously changing relationships so quickly, means no grieving. 
That is all. That probably makes me seem like a bad person =/


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jul 10, 2007)

Little thats kinda confusing. I'm guessing your a girl, so what does "and since I'm past my bi tendencies" have to do with anything in your post? XD


----------



## Issac (Jul 10, 2007)

Ah, well, I guess it all comes back to what you really want and feel.
1, Do you like her still?
2, Do you love her so much, you could get hurt a bit, and take it.
3, Will you regret it if you let it go?

Think about those...


----------



## Darkforce (Jul 10, 2007)

RayorDragonFall - We can't comprehend your situation but, and I don't mean this in a nasty way, try not to dwell/contemplate on all this crap too much, okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It'll just eat you up and really f your head in.
If possible don't try and end things in some spectacular argument, I wouldn't say ignore her but give yourselves some space, let things cool down a bit and reassess things. In the mean time kick back and try to enjoy yourself, not like others have suggested by sleeping around or getting wasted >_> but like hang out with some other friends or make some new ones, travel about a bit maybe, socialise ~ Know any people you havn't talked to in a while? Go give them a call/text and see how they've been doing. Your social network extends beyond this one girl and there will be many people who enjoy your company, care about you and appreciate your friendship. Hang out with them and have fun.


----------



## Issac (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah.. pretty much what darkforce said


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Taras (Jul 10, 2007)

Deal with it.


----------



## ozzyzak (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> RayorDragonFall - We can't comprehend your situation but, and I don't mean this in a nasty way, try not to dwell/contemplate on all this crap too much, okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is pretty much what you've got to do.  What I've been doing since my relationship faded out.  Definetly don't dwell on it.

Always remember that if you want to so badly be with the wrong person, imagine how great it will be when you find the right person.  Cheesy, but true.


----------



## sandreezy (Jul 10, 2007)

honestly bro, how old are you?

if your under 25, then who cares dude. you really shouldent, specially if it was only a 9 month relationship. i just got out of a 3 year relationship and let me tell you,  i have never been happier.

im only 21, so in my point of view, i wasted 3 years of my life with one girl. i mean i liked her alot, but it wasnt like i was going to marry the b*tch. the way i see it, investing too much time in a relationship when your as young as i am is stupid. your wasting the best years of your life. you could be out having fun with your friends, sleeping with different women, doing whatever you want. (mainly sleeping with many, many women)

so your getting out of a 9 month relationship, be glad it wasnt any longer. 

now! go out with your friends! pick up random chicks!!


----------



## ozzyzak (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(sandreezy @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> honestly bro, how old are you?
> 
> if your under 25, then who cares dude. you really shouldent, specially if it was only a 9 month relationship. i just got out of a 3 year relationship and let me tell you,Â i have never been happier.
> 
> ...



Not to bust the bubble, but not all of us are whores.  Some of us do want lasting, meaningful relationships.  Let's not paint everyone with the same brush.  Maybe you wasted three years of your life, but it's because you were with the wrong person who you weren't in love with, your mistake bro.


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok jimmy...............................

ANYWAYS, thanks for all your help guys. It really means something to me. 

Darkforce: Its really freaky the way things are like synchronized. The day we argued I got a call of someone that used to be my best friend saying sorry for what she had done like a year and a half ago. Looks like we are going to meet up this Friday and before I forgive her I'll get to listen to the "why" of what she did, though I can't believe that after all shes done I'm so ready to be friends again XD.

I've decided to give Blondie (her new nickname) another chance, even though shes screwed every single one I've given her. 
*Hopes for the best*

Ill keep you guys updated, keep the tips coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, 
Amy


----------



## Maktub (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> Shift your focus onto something pragmatic and non-emotional. Realize that you don't need a boyfriend to be happy, and simply try not to think about it any more than you're forced to. Find an aspect of your life that you feel is lacking and zooooom into it. It's all about shifting energy from one place (sulking) to another (doing something productive.)
> 
> Good luck and godspeed! It'll all turn out, trust me (u can trust yer mthr!)


Yepp yepp, sounds cold and unsoulish but works like panacea for this kind of things.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> Ok, I might be in need of a few after finishing something thats over 9 months old lol.
> Not totally sure if it's done for, but after that person refused to talk to me it looks like it.
> Do you guys do anything special?
> Lets see what you people come up withÂ
> ...



1. get drunk and pick up sluts
2. fuck her sister
3. fuck her bff
4. fuck her mom
5. take a giant shit on her car hood or front porch
6. share her nudie photos on bearshare


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> Ok jimmy...............................



What? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Seriously though, put him to the back of your mind, spend most of your time with friends and try to *have fun*.

Sure, it stings when you break-up with someone you love, but you will get over him in time and that's the light at the end of the tunnel. Keep that in mind when you get a bit weepy.


----------



## phoood (Jul 11, 2007)

Bi.

IWe won't mind.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 11, 2007)

Simplest solution is to find another girlfriend.  Not just sleeping around, finding an actual girlfriend to replace the old one. That's the easiest and fastest way to get over a failed relationship.  Don't look for someone just like the old one, look for someone different, but still compatible with your lifestyle and tastes. Don't compare them and judge them based on your old GF, but at the same time, don't make the same mistakes you made with the old GF either.


----------



## inovermyheadd (Jul 11, 2007)

Lol...some crazy and hilarious suggestions here.  Anyway, you don't know me, but I believe the key to getting over a relationship is time.  In time you will find someone else as special to you as your former boyfriend, (or girlfriend...I didn't read every word of this thread).  If you are interested in transcending the music is a good medium.  I would recommended exercise for its scientifically proven power of elevating mood.  Drugs, if you don't currently use them, and meaningless sex will come back to haunt you later in life so I would avoid both in excess.  If you are having problems adjusting to being single again, go see a counselor...they dedicate their lives to providing a relationship with the purpose of betting your life.  Just some thoughts


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm still having trouble comprehending this topic. From what I see, I say just try to be friends with that person, and don't bother getting in a real relationship with them.


----------



## sandreezy (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sandreezy @ Jul 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > honestly bro, how old are you?
> ...




i never called anyone a whore...

and to *emu*  why did you forgive her? can you really trust her anymore? that would be impossible for me to do


----------



## ozzyzak (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(sandreezy @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Jul 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sandreezy @ Jul 10 2007 said:
> ...



I hope you didn't read my post the wrong way.  It was not an attack on you, nor an attempt to put words in your mouth.  What I was saying, however, is that the behavior you're suggesting, in my opinion, makes one a whore.  I don't think it's something that would help anyone, I'll put it that way.

To the guy who said getting another girlfriend/boyfriend, I agree.  Just be careful to make sure that you don't end up hurting the other person because you were too quick to get in a new relationship.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jul 12, 2007)

well i gave you some awesome tips but some moderator felt it wasn't good enough and removed them.


----------



## kaspal (Jul 12, 2007)

when you think you love someone way too much, and that person cheats on you, you consider on forgivin... trust wont be the same as b4, but you still consider stayin by that persons side no matter what.

it happened to me 3 times in the past... and im well over it now, but what i do in those cases (when im not thinkin about forgiveness), its cuttin EVERY SINGLE way of contactin that person. it may look like runnin or somethin, but when you change your "environment" and all that, you'll get over it in no time...

problem is, when that kinda shit happens to you repeatedly, you get a lil bitter, and you wont engage in a relationship the way u used to, and probably make mistakes with a person that REALLY cares about you... i guess its just a matter of learning from past experiences.

anyway, i think you should just get over it... leave that person behind... at least for awhile, and find a way to wind up your mind... oh, and dont do drugs because of that, like someone else said, it will hunt you down down the road.


----------



## ozzyzak (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(kaspal @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> when you think you love someone way too much, and that person cheats on you, you consider on forgivin... trust wont be the same as b4, but you still consider stayin by that persons side no matter what.
> 
> it happened to me 3 times in the past... and im well over it now, but what i do in those cases (when im not thinkin about forgiveness), its cuttin EVERY SINGLE way of contactin that person. it may look like runnin or somethin, but when you change your "environment" and all that, you'll get over it in no time...
> 
> ...




This is what I'm scared of to be honest.  After the crap I went through, I feel like I will be more bitter and cynical which I think may end up hurting me further.  Sucks balls man...


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jul 12, 2007)

PCP, saw your post before it was deleted so I'll take your word for it, lol.

Yeah it's kinda got like that a bit. The all nighter ruled, was hilarious and I felt really happy talking to her, things felt just like they used to be before. But the way things were like a few weeks ago makes me think "You're going to get hurt if you trust her too much".


----------



## ozzyzak (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> PCP, saw your post before it was deleted so I'll take your word for it, lol.
> 
> Yeah it's kinda got like that a bit. The all nighter ruled, was hilarious and I felt really happy talking to her, things felt just like they used to be before. But the way things were like a few weeks ago makes me think "You're going to get hurt if you trust her too much".



That's how it was with me and my last girlfriend...it would go shitty awhile then every once in awhile it would be like old times.  I should have taken it for the warning it was.  Be careful kiddo.


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2007)

I think it really depends a lot on the relationship itself.
I know that the last relationship I got out of, was nearly 6 months ago, and I'm still recovering from it. Mind you, when you have a child with someone, it really changes things.
Anyway, everyone deals with things differently. I prefer to lock myself up & just think about things for days on end.


----------



## Elrinth (Jul 12, 2007)

it's bullshit... we're born into this world alone. living without a girlfriend you have done a large portion of your life already, you can live without her another big portion.. besides, she'll never experience anything like the way you do, and she'll never understand what you think and feel, even if she spends a lifetime with you. even if you explain exactly everything. not that you're interested in making sure that she understands everything you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




atleast that's what I feel.

however! having sex is nice and having someone female whom you can touch is nice. other than that... can't say much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




getting over relationships? I haven't had any trouble with that. Just be mad one day or two, think about her every now and then, then simply let it go, there's bunches of other people out there MUCH better than your last girlfriend.

oh, and I think emo music... emo, who invented that anyways... I hate it with all my heart. Just because it sounds retarded. anyways, there's a couple of nice songs, for example the one Isaac posted, tho the vocals are just jibberish ranting, nothing interesting.

I think listening to a bit o Queen: I want to break free, Don't stop me now, Killer Queen
then doing some stuff with your friends
then playing games which require alot of your time and alot of concentration (DotA or WoW) would make u feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and don't forget to listen to some Toto: Rosanna, Home of the Brave, Africa, Drag him to the roof

yeah I could go on forever about bands.. now I'll just stfu and let other people post random stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and this summers most important song for me: Treat - Go


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> PCP, saw your post before it was deleted so I'll take your word for it, lol.
> 
> Yeah it's kinda got like that a bit. The all nighter ruled, was hilarious and I felt really happy talking to her, things felt just like they used to be before. But the way things were like a few weeks ago makes me think "You're going to get hurt if you trust her too much".



play it cool and don't jump into things.
dont give more than you've been given if you know what i mean


----------



## ozzyzak (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> it's bullshit... we're born into this world alone. living without a girlfriend you have done a large portion of your life already, you can live without her another big portion.. besides, she'll never experience anything like the way you do, and she'll never understand what you think and feel, even if she spends a lifetime with you. even if you explain exactly everything. not that you're interested in making sure that she understands everything you do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think people are just different...I don't like being single at all, but I'm far from a needy tool.  I guess people might be getting tired of me commenting on this, but I've got a lot to say at this point in my life.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not always as easy getting over someone in a day or two.  Not if you had a long relationship, and if it is that easy you didn't love them.  So why were you in a relationship with someone that you didn't truly care for?  BTW these questions aren't pointed at you, this is more me thinking out loud.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jul 12, 2007)

Ozzyzak: What did you mean with the "I should have taken it for the warning it was."?
Do you think its a sign to break it up sooner than later? Its just the all nighter felt so nice, like I thought that maybe I had overreacted and stuff. But people tell me I'm too forgiving so I don't know anymore. Damn it!


----------



## ozzyzak (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> Ozzyzak: What did you mean with the "I should have taken it for the warning it was."?
> Do you think its a sign to break it up sooner than later? Its just the all nighter felt so nice, like I thought that maybe I had overreacted and stuff. But people tell me I'm too forgiving so I don't know anymore. Damn it!



What I mean is that I put up with shit that in the beginning of a relationship I wouldn't have put up with.  She started treating me poorly, and then when things would go back to normal for awhile I'd be happy again and felt that things were fine again.  But not too much longer she eventually just broke up with me.  It seemed like maybe I should have broken it up sooner rather then letting it drag on.  It's a difficult subject to discuss, and you should do what you feel is right.  I'm also not the best role model.  If the girl came back to me and apologized, I would probably believe it and take her back.  I know, I'm a fucking idiot, I don't need to hear it from the lot of you!


----------



## kaspal (Jul 13, 2007)

heheh... that happens to most of us... when we feel like we really love that other person.

the last girl that this that to me (about 4 years ago), cheated on me TWICE, and when i happened to break up with her for good, i ended up knowin a lotta shit that was happenin while we were "together"...

it took me more than 6 months to get over it (my father died 4 months after i broke up with her to top it off) but here i am...

now i dont take relationships like b4, i dont give my whole in the begginnin until i FEEL its time... and i tell you, its been 4 years and 3 more girls have been in my life... and NONE of those felt like the "one".

so, my advice here is: take it easy, and analize your current relationship with your brain rather than with your heart... it will help you a lil bit not gettin hurt that often... and if so, it wont hurt that much anyway.

we all need company, but sometimes we're better alone.


----------

